# Biete Programmierunterstützung



## Ensiferum (9 Oktober 2009)

Habe soeben meinen Fernlehrgang für Programmierung mit Step7 bestanden und brauche nun soviel Praxiserfahrung wie geht damit ich richtig gut werde.

Ich biete meine Dienste kostenlos an und würde mich freuen, wenn ich auch auf Fehler in der Programmierung hingewiesen würde

mfg

Ensiferum


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Oktober 2009)

Aus welchem Teil unseres Landes kommst Du ?


----------



## Ensiferum (9 Oktober 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Aus welchem Teil unseres Landes kommst Du ?



Aus dem Süden und zwar 180 km südlich von München nahe der österreichischen Grenze


----------



## Markus (9 Oktober 2009)

Ensiferum schrieb:


> Aus dem Süden und zwar 180 km südlich von München nahe der österreichischen Grenze


 
denke mal jeder hier ist in der lage googlemaps zu bedienen, also schreib doch einfach den verdammten ort rein...

wie weit biste von 88356 Ostrach?
ich hätte da ggf. was


----------



## Ensiferum (9 Oktober 2009)

Der Ort ist 94486 Osterhofen

Und nach Ostrach sind es 380 km also 4 Stunden


----------



## Markus (9 Oktober 2009)

Ensiferum schrieb:


> Der Ort ist 94486 Osterhofen
> 
> Und nach Ostrach sind es 380 km also 4 Stunden



k, dat ist dann wohl zu weit...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Oktober 2009)

Jau.... das ist ein bisschen zu weit südlich........


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> k, dat ist dann wohl zu weit...


Du kannst ihm ja ein Zimmer bei euch anbieten ;-)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Oktober 2009)

*Helfen...*

Also Ich helfe auch immer gerne aus wenns was gibt, aber kostenlos ist mir doch zu billig...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Oktober 2009)

Ensiferum schrieb:


> Habe soeben meinen Fernlehrgang für Programmierung mit Step7 bestanden und brauche nun soviel Praxiserfahrung wie geht damit ich richtig gut werde.



Was hast Du denn sonst für eine Hintergrund (Ausbildung/Erfahrung/Branche)?



Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Also Ich helfe auch immer gerne aus wenns was gibt, aber kostenlos ist mir doch zu billig...



Ich finde den weg von Enis immer noch besser, als mit einem Billig-
Stundensatz von 30 EUR zu operieren.


----------



## Ensiferum (21 Oktober 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn sonst für eine Hintergrund (Ausbildung/Erfahrung/Branche)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also der Hintergrund: ich habe eine abgeschlossene Lehre zum Energieelektroniker. Lehre von 1997 - 1999.

Beschäftigt als Energieelektroniker seit 1999.

Zur Branche kann ich sagen. In der Firma in der ich arbeite machen wir alles selbst. Das beginnt beim Schaltplan zeichnen und endet bei der Programmerstellung sowie Inbetriebnahme.

Überwiegende Projekte: Erneuerbare Energien ( Biogas, Biomasse, Wasserkraft)

Aber auch Lüftungsanlagen jeglicher Art

und zu dem Kommentar mit den 30€ find ich. Ich habe noch nicht die Fähigkeiten für meine Arbeit was zu verlangen, da meine programmiererei wirklich noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt.

Ich will es einfach nur noch besser lernen und deswegen biete ich meine Dienste hier an.


----------

